# What does your knitting group do?



## Janyce (Apr 13, 2013)

I had the pleasure of meeting two fellow knitters this evening in Morrisburg, Ontario, Canada. We would like to start a knitting group in our area and are curious about other groups. Such things as how often do you meet, where do you meet, what do you do when you get together? I'm certain that there are many different types and sizes of groups. I'd love to hear about yours!


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm in 3 knitting groups which might seem excessive but I have met some lovely people and developed other interests because of them.

One is a church group. We meet once a month in our church hall and people from the neighbourhood have joined in which is good and they in turn come to other functions we have eg. "Christmas in mid winter" which we had just recently. There we knit for "Rugs with Love" a charity collecting rugs of a certain size for distribution all over the world. As well we have people wanting to learn. Some come to just chat I think!

The other is at the local library. This was set up by a lovely libarian to also make rugs for Rugs with Love about 3 years ago. It has grown from 6 to the 19 who were there last week. The library supplies the space (in a corner of a smallish library) tea and coffee . We have had newcomers to knitting come and learn and from that we have gone on to a Book Club for some of us. We meet weekly.

My THIRD group is an International Group set up by a neighbouring Local Council to get newcomers to the country somewhere to come and mix. We have a League of Nations there with all sorts of skills. We knit or crochet for a local men's shelter (Scarves or beanies mostly) . We have a street stall twice a year and the money raised goes to a charity of our choice. The last one we raised money for the Children's Foundation - starts with an L------- but cannot work our how to spell it! That means we can make anything that takes our fancy. We are looking at contacting a women's shelter and seeing what they would need. We meet in school term time once a week

All good fun and now that I am retired it fills part of my week nicely.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I belong to 3 clubs as well. One is machine knitting and we mostly knit for local charities. The two others are hand knitting and crocheting. We meet every week at my church and do knitting/crocheting for local charities as well. Also do personal stuff 2 weeks out of the month.The other group meets in the café section of a book store. 
. Machine knitters meet only once a month. If you start a group in your area you won't be sorry.
Good luck,


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish there was a group around here


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I belong to one in Green Bay we meet at the library for two hours on the second (evening) and the fourth (afternoon) of the month. I would prefer to meet every week or every other week. There are times when I can't make the one that is schedule. In fact I lent out some expense needles last Oct. and I wasn't able to go to an evening class to get them back. I do have her phone number but I have to make sure I'm free to meet.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I belong to a church group that meets once a week. We started as a Prayer Shawl group but have expanded to knit hats, mittens and scarves for a local school,Toys for Tots, the homeless shelter and the shelter for battered women. We also make baby items and chemo caps. We enjoy the knitting, learning from one another and the great fellowship we have developed.


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

I belong to a group that meets on Wednesday mornings between 9:30-11:45 a.m. at one of our group's home. Who ever has the time, will go to lunch together after our "meeting". Five of us are retirees from a state university, we worked in different depts but knew each other from our campus. Through the college, we must know each other at least 20-25 yrs now. Six are retirees from different states that retired to our area. Last, but not least, is my g'son's wife who is 28 who wanted to learn to crochet. Some of us attend the same churches in our locale. We have knit for the Winter Special Olympics, Hats for Homeless, prayer shawls, lapgans for several local nursing homes. One lady crochets for the children of her church. We've pitched in and knitted scarves and hats for one of our lady's daughter who is a teacher in Nebraska and wanted school colors for her fellow teachers for Christmas gifts. We have an unspoken - no heavy discussions about politics and religion. We have solved world problems, health issues, prayers for ourselves and our families and extended friends. Celebrated birthdays, anniversaries, grandbabies and great grandbabies. Deaths. Tornados. 
Three of us started the group almost 4 yrs ago. Each one of us brings something different to Kathy's dining room table. Marty just completed a king sized Cathedral Window quilt for her 60th wedding anniversay. She said it was her 9th Cathedral Window quilt and the last one she wanted to tackle. Crocheting, (I'm the knitter), Pretty Punch, needlepoint, embroidery, counted cross stitch, etc. Every week is something different. Through these ladies, I have kept my sanity at times. The stars, the moon and the planets must have been aligned when we started this group and have been aligned when each new person joined our group. If I had to sit on a committee to interview someone for a seat with our group, I couldn't have chosen a better group. No one is more proficient than the next person and open for something new. No back biting, side remarks, if someone isn't there, we do not pick that person apart.
If anyone did become like someone from the last two sentences, I'd be out of that group before anyone could say, where's Chris?
I would wish every group could "gel" as we have!


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

I belong to a group, Indy Knitters, that meets every Monday at Always in Stitches, a LYS. We have 14 members. We knit and crochet and talk and laugh from 10 a.m. to noon. We go to lunch afterwards. We have become good friends in the two years we have been meeting.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

We meet once a month at a small community centre and once a month at a member's home. We bring along and knit whatever we are working on at the time usually nothing too complcated because we get talking and lose track of where we are on complcated patterns. We have four machine knitters as well. We meet at 9:30 a.m., bring our own lunches and leave at 2:00 p.m. The hours are not written in stone, people come and go as other committments dictate. One person a month puts on the coffee and tea and brings a morning coffee break treat. As a group, we knit mittens for the Red Cross. Each member commits to 10 pairs.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

We meet Friday evenings at a local coffee house that usually has local musical talent performing on Fridays. Some of us also get together at our LYS on Saturday mornings. We are not a club, but rather just a group of knitters/crocheters. We also have knit-alongs. We just finished the Penelope blouse by Oat Couture and are getting ready to start the Easy as pie shawl.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I belong to a wonderful group of knitters/crocheters? We meet every Tuesday from 1:00-3:00. We are the Knitwits and Hookers of Harbor Isle in North Port,Fl. I started the group with 5 ladies and now sometimes we have 35-40 ladies. We knit for Bay Pine And James Healey Veterans Hosp. For All Children HOspital, Tampa General and Chemo Hats for the Cancer centers. We made 97 hats for Sandy Hook and tiny blankets for a Hospital in Salt Lake City, Utah.we have a good time sharing stories, patterns and helping each other.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

MaRiCut Knotters is the group I am with.
We are from the 3 states, MA, RI, CT.
We meet monthly. We excel at chatting, eating,& chatting. LOL
We share our skills, will help anyone who is having an issue with a pattern. And we always encourage folks to TRY: one stitch, one row at a time.
We share family storys, pictures of the grands.
We have truly skilled craftsman. Some are excellent at felting, sweaters, crochet afghans, macramé, and some are in the learning stages.
We love Show and Tell. Such gorgeous things that have been made and shared.
I am so lucky to be a part of this group of KPer;s.


----------



## Janyce (Apr 13, 2013)

Such wonderful groups out there. Thanks to you I have some great ideas for meeting spaces and involvement. As I am seeing here, no two groups are alike but they all share camaraderie, helping and fun. So nice to see all of the positivity out there.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I belong to two groups, both started by the same lovely lady. One meets every Tuesday from 1:30 to 3:30 pm at a local library branch. This is a small group with several beginners. Yesterday we had three new people, a lady and her two young daughters. The youngsters learned to cast on and knit several rows.

The second group meets at a different library branch on Friday mornings from 10:00 to noon. This is a large, active boisterous group with knitters and crocheters of varying skill levels and interests. We often go on field trips to local yarn stores. We make things for charity. We go out for lunch. Our Friday group has a Ravelry group called MLK Knitwits.

Each group is full of cheerful, interesting, and kind people who share and interest in crafting. As Grandmatky said, if these weren't the most loving, supportive, and accepting people ever I'd be gone in a flash!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Gosh, I feel like a slacker--only two groups! Both are church-based. We do lots of charity projects--prayer shawls are a constant in one group, given to the local hospice and to parishioners who are ill. Baby things for local hospitals and pregnancy-support services. Cold-weather items for a parish where many members are homeless. International charities-when we find one that allows us to ship to a US address, as the shipping costs are often huge!! Veterans' programs. There's no shortage of things you can make or groups that need them.

One groups sells some of its product for $$ that the church donates to missions. The other holds an annual sale that raises the funds to purchase our yarn and supplies. We're careful shoppers, so we also can donate some $$ to other church projects or charity endeavors.

And we have fun, too! Field trips to lys's, yarn festivals, annual Stitch 'n' Pitch. The two groups get together for fun, pot lucks, joint projects, and now an annual yarn retreat at the beach. 

I hope you do get your group going-- it will be wonderful!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm in 5 knitting/craft groups.

1. Meets from 2pm - 4pm on the 3rd Tuesday of each month at a coffee shop on the Gold Coast in Queensland, Australia. We knit, chat, drink tea/coffee (and eat the occasional wicket snack), share ideas and help each other. It is knitting in public which I love.

2. Meets at a local church hall. This is a mixed craft group of about 12 ladies. We meet from 12 noon till 3pm every Friday.

3. First Wednesday of each month our Red Hat craft group (The Purple Pearlers) meets at our Queen's home from 10 am till 2pm. Again this is a mixed craft group and the socialising is superb.

4. First Tuesday of each month another group meets at a coffee shop at the local shopping centre in Beenleigh, Queensland. This group has just started - had our first get together this week and again - knitting in public. We get a lot of interest.

5. Last Wednesday I joined a craft group at a community centre in Crestmead, Queensland (about 20 minutes drive from my house). We meet from 9.30am till 12 noon - again a mixed craft group although most of the ladies there last week were knitting. One young lass was learning to crochet.

I love the differences of each group I belong to - the variety of crafts and the getting to know new friends. The church group I belong to also go on little trips. A couple of months ago we went to a high tea at a lovely coffee shop called Devon Pixies, run by a lady from Devon, UK and her mum. It is in a converted house in the middle of the bush near a small village about 30 minutes drive from my house. It was a lovely break away from the hall.


----------



## knittknotts (Jun 27, 2013)

grandmatky said:


> I belong to a group that meets on Wednesday mornings between 9:30-11:45 a.m. at one of our group's home. Who ever has the time, will go to lunch together after our "meeting".  Five of us are retirees from a state university, we worked in different depts but knew each other from our campus. Through the college, we must know each other at least 20-25 yrs now. Six are retirees from different states that retired to our area. Last, but not least, is my g'son's wife who is 28 who wanted to learn to crochet. Some of us attend the same churches in our locale. We have knit for the Winter Special Olympics, Hats for Homeless, prayer shawls, lapgans for several local nursing homes. One lady crochets for the children of her church. We've pitched in and knitted scarves and hats for one of our lady's daughter who is a teacher in Nebraska and wanted school colors for her fellow teachers for Christmas gifts. We have an unspoken - no heavy discussions about politics and religion. We have solved world problems, health issues, prayers for ourselves and our families and extended friends. Celebrated birthdays, anniversaries, grandbabies and great grandbabies. Deaths. Tornados.
> Three of us started the group almost 4 yrs ago. Each one of us brings something different to Kathy's dining room table. Marty just completed a king sized Cathedral Window quilt for her 60th wedding anniversay. She said it was her 9th Cathedral Window quilt and the last one she wanted to tackle. Crocheting, (I'm the knitter), Pretty Punch, needlepoint, embroidery, counted cross stitch, etc. Every week is something different. Through these ladies, I have kept my sanity at times. The stars, the moon and the planets must have been aligned when we started this group and have been aligned when each new person joined our group. If I had to sit on a committee to interview someone for a seat with our group, I couldn't have chosen a better group. No one is more proficient than the next person and open for something new. No back biting, side remarks, if someone isn't there, we do not pick that person apart.
> If anyone did become like someone from the last two sentences, I'd be out of that group before anyone could say, where's Chris?
> I would wish every group could "gel" as we have!


Where do you get all your yarn?


----------



## doreen britton (Jul 23, 2011)

I have just started a Knit and Natter Group, we knit for self and charity Prem Babies, Homeless, Elderly, Fish and chip Babies so called because when they are born they have nothing most suffer with Aids and they are sent home wrapped in newspaper, they are from Uganda, and Teddies for needy children. We are hoping to knit a Christmas Tree to go on the Church windowsill. We meet 2-4 every other Monday
and it is growing fast lots of lonely folks around, gives them something to do. I hope you get off the ground with your knitting group.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

We meet once a month at my house. We knit for about 2 hours, have refreshments, and either go back to knitting or keep the table discussions going. It's been great getting to know some KPers in my area. We're always looking to add more.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

If anybody sees a group in your area and wants to join send a PM to the one who submitted the message. You are more than welcome to join our group in Green Bay. Send me a PM and I will fill you in.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

We meet every Monday evening from 6-8 at the American Legion. We had met at a coffee house but it closed for the winter (small tourist town), so we switched to legion. We sit in the back dining area overlooking the river. The men who hang at the bar are always asking us to show them our projects. We will have at lease one of them knitting before long. Sometimes there are 5-6 of us and sometimes 12-13. We bring our own projects and share ideas and gossip.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Our knitting group meets twice a week--Wednesday evening at one of our local motels in the meeting room and Friday morning at a local restaurant in spare room, when no one reserves it. We purchase beverages and snacks. Sometimes we meet an additional afternoon at a local coffee shop. Now that summer is here, we meet outside. Occasional road trip to visit another yarn shop and quilt shop, since many of us quilt, too. occasional dinner out with the spouses to get them acquainted. We have become a wonderful support group for each other. The past two years we have had a lot of fun having Grandma Baby Showers--and this year is a bumper crop of grands!! Gifts range all over the map, but mainly larger sizes for baby to grow into. Gift cards for diapers and other supplies, too. Our group currently has 20 members, but not everyone comes every week. Ours got started by word of mouth and everyone is very congenial and comes from a varied background of work experience, as well as knitting experience. Great group of people to call friends.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I am the "secretary" for our group and keep a list of all members, sending an e-mail weekly to keep everyone updated on what we are doing, and especially to let them know if we change our location for one reason or another. They love it and I have a good time with it, too. We also note all the birthdays, so that anyone can send a card. Home addresses and phone numbers are another resource for the list.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I guess you could call the three, four, five or sometimes six of us a group. It all started (Oh how many years ago?) at a Master Gardeners meeting when Anna found out that I knit. She frequented a knit shop before moving and asked if we could get together once a week. once a week! I thought how can I do that? I figured I'd try it out and if it were too much we would have to adjust.
Well, here it is years later and we added other knitters over time. What do we do? We share our lives ( that means we talk) and yes we knit we teach each other techniques. We enjoy each others company. Some of us are brand new knitters that had begun teaching ourselves from YouTube and others have been knitting for over 50 yrs.
I imagine this is what quilting bees were (or are).


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

I just joined a group that meets once a week at a local book store. They all do a variety of crafts, but it is a knitting group. I love it, I felt so welcome when I first came and can hardly wait for the day to roll around so I can go again! I like the once a week because it helps me to remember when it is. Our library has a once a month meeting but I have not been able to make it yet.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jean K said:


> I forgot to mention that I am the "secretary" for our group and keep a list of all members, sending an e-mail weekly to keep everyone updated on what we are doing, and especially to let them know if we change our location for one reason or another. They love it and I have a good time with it, too. We also note all the birthdays, so that anyone can send a card. Home addresses and phone numbers are another resource for the list.


Sounds like a great group where are you from?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

roxiannalouisa said:


> I just joined a group that meets once a week at a local book store. They all do a variety of crafts, but it is a knitting group. I love it, I felt so welcome when I first came and can hardly wait for the day to roll around so I can go again! I like the once a week because it helps me to remember when it is. Our library has a once a month meeting but I have not been able to make it yet.


I like the idea of once a week then when you can make it you make it. Like you said its easier to remember when to go.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grandmatky said:


> I belong to a group that meets on Wednesday mornings between 9:30-11:45 a.m. at one of our group's home. Who ever has the time, will go to lunch together after our "meeting". Five of us are retirees from a state university, we worked in different depts but knew each other from our campus. Through the college, we must know each other at least 20-25 yrs now. Six are retirees from different states that retired to our area. Last, but not least, is my g'son's wife who is 28 who wanted to learn to crochet. Some of us attend the same churches in our locale. We have knit for the Winter Special Olympics, Hats for Homeless, prayer shawls, lapgans for several local nursing homes. One lady crochets for the children of her church. We've pitched in and knitted scarves and hats for one of our lady's daughter who is a teacher in Nebraska and wanted school colors for her fellow teachers for Christmas gifts. We have an unspoken - no heavy discussions about politics and religion. We have solved world problems, health issues, prayers for ourselves and our families and extended friends. Celebrated birthdays, anniversaries, grandbabies and great grandbabies. Deaths. Tornados.
> Three of us started the group almost 4 yrs ago. Each one of us brings something different to Kathy's dining room table. Marty just completed a king sized Cathedral Window quilt for her 60th wedding anniversay. She said it was her 9th Cathedral Window quilt and the last one she wanted to tackle. Crocheting, (I'm the knitter), Pretty Punch, needlepoint, embroidery, counted cross stitch, etc. Every week is something different. Through these ladies, I have kept my sanity at times. The stars, the moon and the planets must have been aligned when we started this group and have been aligned when each new person joined our group. If I had to sit on a committee to interview someone for a seat with our group, I couldn't have chosen a better group. No one is more proficient than the next person and open for something new. No back biting, side remarks, if someone isn't there, we do not pick that person apart.
> If anyone did become like someone from the last two sentences, I'd be out of that group before anyone could say, where's Chris?
> I would wish every group could "gel" as we have!


Thanks for all the Happy Faces! Where do you meet at an LYS?


----------



## Alohadonna (Jan 4, 2012)

We have a wonderful support group called Tutu's Knitting Support Group. We meet every Tues, 12:30-3:00 pm at Tutus House. We are sometimes 4-6 in number or more generally 10 - 20 of us on a really good day. We have knit baby caps for the local hospital, a queen size blanket for the earthquake survivors of Chile(one of our members is from Chile), and scarves for our service people in Afghanistan. We have knitters and crocheters of all skill levels to help us with troublesome project issues. However, we do try to keep our knitting to simple items whilst meeting because we get so distracted by the general discussions that a serious piece of knitting could have serious flaws. Three of us now carry Hawaiian language dictionaries because we get caught up in language meanings and we need references. Other times it is local politics, you name it. We were quite outraged at the Attitudes of some Aussies about their just resigned Prime Minister and her love of knitting. We cover a lot of territory every Tues. if you Are ever on the Big Island stop by Tutus House on Tues for a talk story session. We love having visitors share our knitting time with us.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

if you Are ever on the Big Island stop by Tutus House on Tues for a talk story session. We love having visitors share our knitting time with us.

I wish!!! Would love to stop in!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I belong to a very laid back group. We meet every Friday at our town library. We all work on different projects and share yarn, patterns, and ideas. I've met several nice ladies and made many friends. I so look forward to going every week. Sometimes there's more visiting than knitting, but there's always fun.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I go to one that meets in a coffee shop in the middle of a plaza. It is great to knit in public and the coffee shop ladies are used to us now. It is good to catch up with the others and see what we are making and get help and ideas.

I enjoy it so much I would love to go to more but it is all I can fit in for now.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Michigan


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

We have so much in common and give from our hearts. I chair our church prayer shawl ministry and additionally knit for Catholic Charities and a unwed mother's home.

On Wednesday's I meet with a wonderful group of ladies and 2 gentlemen at Shepherd's Center. These items go to Cancer Care and Brenner's Children's Hospital.


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

I wish there was a group around where I live.


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

knittknotts said:


> Where do you get all your yarn?


I'm not sure "knittknotts" what you mean by your question. If it's the yarn behind us in the picture, that's our LYS, Paducah KY, With Ewe In Mind. Or we have one in our town, Murray KY called Red Bug on 3rd.
Most of us yard sale and find yarn, trade with each other, family members treat a member of our group, we shop at Hobby Lobby & Michaels, or drive 2 hrs to JoAnn's in TN or IL. Some ladies, when they go to their homestate to visit family, will shop at a LYS there.
I'm the only one of our group that belongs to Knitting Paradise so I'm in two swaps and have rec'd yarn that I've never seen in my locale. Stunning, beautiful and fantasitc yarn from swaps. I'm very happy with my swap pals. I belong to Cats of Many Colors and mama879 swaps. If you have anyother questions please PM me.


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Thanks for all the Happy Faces! Where do you meet at an LYS?


Hi Ann! No, we meet a Kathy's house in the next county. It's a standing day and time. Kathy emails each of us a reminder. If we can make it we go, or email her back and let her know we won't be there.


----------



## knittknotts (Jun 27, 2013)

grandmatky said:


> I'm not sure "knittknotts" what you mean by your question. If it's the yarn behind us in the picture, that's our LYS, Paducah KY, With Ewe In Mind. Or we have one in our town, Murray KY called Red Bug on 3rd.
> Most of us yard sale and find yarn, trade with each other, family members treat a member of our group, we shop at Hobby Lobby & Michaels, or drive 2 hrs to JoAnn's in TN or IL. Some ladies, when they go to their homestate to visit family, will shop at a LYS there.
> I'm the only one of our group that belongs to Knitting Paradise so I'm in two swaps and have rec'd yarn that I've never seen in my locale. Stunning, beautiful and fantasitc yarn from swaps. I'm very happy with my swap pals. I belong to Cats of Many Colors and mama879 swaps. If you have anyother questions please PM me.


I was meaning the yarn behind you in the pictures. Thanks!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I thought maybe that's why they had the yarn group at the LYS. I know Christen said the group meets at someone's home. The picture were was it taken?


----------



## Janyce (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you all for the many replies. We are going ahead with organizing a group in Morrisburg, Ontario and have found all of your ideas and experiences most helpful.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I only belong to one group. We do mostly baby hats, prayer shawls, blankets, and other things for a annual bazaar. We also visit Winnie Palmer a hospital in Orlando once a year. Our name is Hearts to Hands in Orlando Fl. PM me in you need more info. :thumbup: 

You ladies rock!! Belong to all of those groups. I would like to start my own sometime.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I belong to one in Green Bay we meet at the library for two hours on the second (evening) and the fourth (afternoon) of the month. I would prefer to meet every week or every other week. There are times when I can't make the one that is schedule. In fact I lent out some expense needles last Oct. and I wasn't able to go to an evening class to get them back. I do have her phone number but I have to make sure I'm free to meet.


We missed you Thursday, had lovely weather and a nice group. Two of the members brought treats, mmmmm good. Moon Loomer PS PM me I will fill you in on a weekly group.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Janyce said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting two fellow knitters this evening in Morrisburg, Ontario, Canada. We would like to start a knitting group in our area and are curious about other groups. Such things as how often do you meet, where do you meet, what do you do when you get together? I'm certain that there are many different types and sizes of groups. I'd love to hear about yours!


I meet monthly in a guild, bi-monthly with a group in an assisted living home, and weekly in another venue. PM me if you want info about the guild system, it has a lot of information. Moon Loomer


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Moon Loomer if you come to the Library on the second of the month. There is a loom knitter at least she use to come. I have not been to a evening meeting since last Oct. Please let me know about your guide in a PM.


----------

